# My flower room is fubar



## Spookyashell (Sep 19, 2014)

My plants are doing fine during veg, they are green, healthy and fat. But when I put them in the flower room they get "sick"

 They dry out and start to turn yellow and wither away. It's my first time so maybe its normal for them to "die off" at the end of flowering?

 I think the heat in the flower box is simply too much. My 400W HPS is hot as hell. I have drilled holes to install small fans in the door (fans not installed in door yet). My flowerroom is a small room under the stairs to the first floor, so I kinda have limited venting options.

 Soil PH was originaly 5.8, my tapwater is about 8 ph, so I need to buy some ph -

 Overview of the closet, the 2 "tall" ones were put into flowering july 25th. The other 3 were put into flowering about 2 weeks ago.








 One of the 8 weeks into flowering plants







 The other 








 Here is one of the new arrivals, it was green and fine for the first week in flower room, now its starting to burn out too (this pic is a few days old, while it was still fine) But its starting to yellow and dry out now after almost 2 weeks in the flowerroom.







 So what am I doing wrong during flowering?

BTW: I set them into flowering early (small) to make sure batch 2 is ready for x-mas, the ones about 12 days into flowering. They are clones of the first problem child in the pics.

I lollypopped one of them to see if it got better when not wasting energy on the lower leaves. The small leaves close to the stem are fine, but the wider ones dry out badly.

 I feed them substral 6-1.3-5 during veg and Vitalink bloom 2-2-4 during flowering.

 Any tips. I'd be happy to answer anything you need to help me, I can also take the pics you need to help me out.

 Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 19, 2014)

How hot is it?

And, you probably have to get your pH in line.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 19, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> How hot is it?
> 
> And, you probably have to get your pH in line.



85-95 F / 29-34C

Can I buy and use stuff made for aquariums to lower water PH until I get some made for flowers?

But I don't think thats the main problem since they are fine in veg closet and they get the same water there.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Spookyashell said:


> 85-95 F / 29-34C
> 
> Can I buy and use stuff made for aquariums to lower water PH until I get some made for flowers?
> 
> But I don't think thats the main problem since they are fine in veg closet and they get the same water there.



85-95 is definitely a problem.  They need cooler fresh air. Have you watered too much to make up for the heat? It would be nice to see a pic NOT under HPS so we could see the foliage better.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 19, 2014)

You need to get air movement and bring down the temp. 85 is about max that I will allow and 80 - 82 is even better.

I don't know about the aquarium stuff. Someone else will have to chime in on that.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

My guess would be your space is too hot with not enough ventilation and more importantly, your PH is most likely off as well. Put them things together and this can happen.  I don't ever check the PH of my soil. I do however always regulate the PH of anything going into my pots once I start feeding.  Do you have a good ph meter? Not one of those cheap Soil Probes. I PH everything to 6.5. Water and feed.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 19, 2014)

Heat & PH...buy some fans(1 exhaust & 1 intake) & a PH meter with up & down solution now


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> 85-95 is definitely a problem. They need cooler fresh air. Have you watered too much to make up for the heat? It would be nice to see a pic NOT under HPS so we could see the foliage better.



Think I was watering way too little before. The buckets are 10 liter (about 3 gallon) and I gave them 0.2- 0.3 liters of water each day. I gave them little coz I read so much about rootrot when overwatering.

Now I give them over half a liter every other day. Soil is dry about 3" down when I water now.

I will take them out and take pics in normal light tomorrow, its dark in the flowerroom now, don't want to dissrupt their "slumber".


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 19, 2014)

Water them till the water starts coming out the bottom drain holes.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 19, 2014)

Should I cut the driest leaves?
Should I keep the door open, the temp will fall but more light will escape.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't cut the leaves, open the door and drop the temps to mid 70F


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2014)

If you've got a local Farm&Fleet or Tractor Supply, go in and ask for a gallon of Milkstone Remover. Dairy farmers use it for cleaning their equipment. It's phosphoric acid, same stuff in soda pop.
If you go at it easy when you drop the PH and don't overshoot it, you won't need the PH up. If you want some anyways, grab a box of Arm & Hammer baking soda. Works like a charm.
The Milkstone Remover looks just like the stuff General Hydro sells, it's cheaper, and it's a bit more potent. I'd just about guarantee the stuff they sell comes down the same line as the dairy stuff.

Chances are you're baking 'em with the heat like the rest of the kind folks said. If the temps were normal, I'd say you're lacking a little nitrogen. I've had the leaves turn brown just before harvest and it didn't hurt the final product a bit. Supposedly, nitrogen makes the buds smaller but they'll stay green all the way to the cut. I don't know this for a fact, but by next spring I'll be able to speak from experience (I'm gonna try it!).


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

i would not be worrying about getting yellowing leaves on this particular run if they are already in week 8 of flower---what color are the trichomes?

those temps are not ideal either---but ain't killing your plants

imo the ph is not ideal---but not that big a deal if u in soil either

i stand by all others on the air circulation issue---u can never have too much fresh air for ur plants


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

Just another general tip. Pot doesn't usually like to be watered a little every day. It would rather have a lot and then, none. It likes a wet/dry cycle.

Depending on the pot, I usually water until it comes out of the bottom. And then no water for 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried to flower in very small "closet" type of grows when I first built my very first personal grow. I had built 2 cabinets that were 40"x30"x7' and I had an absolute fit trying to control the temps, humidity, and get decent air flow. I discovered that when growing in small spaces the key is ventilation, ventilation, ventilation. You just about need a wind tunnel in the small spaces. This summer I have grown 2 plants in a space that is almost identical. My temps rarely got under 80f even at night. Most off the time it stayed in the upper 80s to even low 90s. The humidity stayed above 70% throughout the whole grow and didn't get below 70% until the last few days. This is not at all good conditions to grow in, however, I still had a very nice harvest of solid quality buds. I credit my ventilation for this success. 

I have an enclosed 400w HPS with a 24" carbon filter attached to it by way of flex hose. And it connects from the light to my 540cfm centrifugal fan. I have had that running 24/7all summer to pull air out of the flower space while passive openings are substantial enough to allow equal amounts of fresh air to be pulled in from beneath my building where it is cooler (but unfortunately more moist as we have had a wet summer). I believe by keeping the air moving through the space, and by having a good fan to continuously blow on the plants, I was able to keep the plants mostly happy, but even then I had some heat stress on the upper parts of my plants when they got larger.

Now about your pH; If your source water is at 8.0 then it is very likely that it has very little mineral in the water naturally. Distilled water is very high pH because pH stands for "potential Hydrogen", and in straight water (H2O) there is twice as much hydrogen as oxygen. However, because the hydrogen atom is small, adding other elements that are acidic, will quickly bring the pH back down. You have to test it individually with each grow location but if you are growing in soil or in a medium that has low pH, it will often offset the high pH in the water, either by counteracting the pH or by adding elements (present in the soil) back into the water to lower(nerf) its pH as it enters the soil/medium.

What you will need to do for the pH is take your growing medium without any plants or additional additives, and run enough water through it to create enough runoff to collect ffor testing the pH. This will tell you iff the soil/medium that you are using is going to "nerf" the pH of the water to acceptable levels without any additives. You may not need to use anything to lower the pH. If your soil pH was at 5.8 then it was already too low. Soil pH should be around 6.5 while 5.8 is right for hydroponics, and 6.0 is good for most soilless(depending on some other variables). 

So your first order of business is to see about getting a wind tunnel going within and through that flower space. If you can't get proper air fflow in there then your grows will continue to struggle at best. 

Second order of business is to check the pH through your soil to see what is actually happening. Iff the pH isn't changing much going through your soil then you need to take a sample to have it tested to see what is in it. I will be willing to bet that the water will "nerf" to the pH of the soil, and that you will actually have to buffer your soil so that the pH isn't too low.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

I personally think that heat is your big problem and I would deal with that immediately.  If you do not have a proper exhaust fan, you are not going to be able to control the heat.  There are some things we can get around and some we cannot.  Proper ventilation is one of those critical things--it is almost as important to your plant development as the light you use..  Not only is cool fresh air needed to help keep your space cool, but your plants require a continual source of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  This takes a proper exhaust fan--some kind of centrifuge fan like this:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLFANXINLINE4-Ducting-Hydroponics-Applications/dp/B0085GTELM/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1411224469&sr=8-21&keywords=4%22+fan[/ame].  

You can also get proper pH up and down on Amazon.  I like the GH products and prefer the liquid pH adjusters.  If you use lime in your soil mixture, it will help incredibly with the pH problems.  You may find that you don't even have to pH your nutes solution.  I think that I would be looking for nutes formulated for cannabis, too.  A nutrient that is 2-2-4 is not the best N-P-K ratios for flowering plants.  You need something a little higher in P.  For instance GH Flora Nova Bloom is 2-8-7.  You need something with the N-P-K ratios closer to that--more P, more K without adding more N.  

But IMO, the heat and lack of proper ventilation is your biggest problem.  You absolutely need to find some way to get some kind of decent exhaust fan in your space.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 20, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> i would not be worrying about getting yellowing leaves on this particular run if they are already in week 8 of flower---what color are the trichomes?
> 
> those temps are not ideal either---but ain't killing your plants
> 
> ...



I would say cloudy, not happy with the portable mini microscope I got, 90% looks cloudy, and a few looks clear.
I need to find that picture ppl use to post here for comparison.

They get the same PH water during vegging and and fine then, but yeah I will do something about the PH.

Here is a picture of it outside the flowerroom so you can see the colors better. Its not in good shape at all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2014)

90% milky? Sounds like hackin' time. If you like that heavy, couch lock type buzz, let 'em go until they're showing amber.
I prefer the up type buzz. Wouldn't hurt to snatch a small bud, do a quick dry, and take a sample toke. If you like what you're smoking, it's time to go to work.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 20, 2014)

Hippie420 said:


> 90% milky? Sounds like hackin' time. If you like that heavy, couch lock type buzz, let 'em go until they're showing amber.
> I prefer the up type buzz. Wouldn't hurt to snatch a small bud, do a quick dry, and take a sample toke. If you like what you're smoking, it's time to go to work.



I was hoping to get them amber. I like the body high, not the light flying high.

Taking a test bud of it now. But I'm taking the lowest branch, arnt they crap anyway, is that a good way to sample?
I don't like that mst of the hairs on that plant is still white, arnt they supposed to be red/brown like the other one when they are ready?
Atleast I get very sticky fingers when I touch the buds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

looks like she may have taken a bit of abuse---nothing u can't fix---take her down if she's ready---the big picture tells me the plant got burnt because it was in the line of fire from a hot spot in the light---even with temperatures as high as they are in this space---if this plat was moving in the wind from a fan---you would unlikely have those burnt leaves---so to pound the main issue home just 1 more time---get lots of fresh air moving thru that space---the cooler the better to help with temps---those plants should be swaying in the wind from an oscillating fan

keep in mind every space is different and most advice you get will be based on optimal conditions to achieve optimal results---these conditions are not always possible for everyone's set up---so all we can do is make the best of what we got

u got spot on advice from thg and hp---follow it and u be a happy grower


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 20, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> looks like she may have taken a bit of abuse---nothing u can't fix---take her down if she's ready---the big picture tells me the plant got burnt because it was in the line of fire from a hot spot in the light---even with temperatures as high as they are in this space---if this plat was moving in the wind from a fan---you would unlikely have those burnt leaves---so to pound the main issue home just 1 more time---get lots of fresh air moving thru that space---the cooler the better to help with temps---those plants should be swaying in the wind from an oscillating fan
> 
> keep in mind every space is different and most advice you get will be based on optimal conditions to achieve optimal results---these conditions are not always possible for everyone's set up---so all we can do is make the best of what we got
> 
> u got spot on advice from thg and hp---follow it and u be a happy grower



If you see in the top pictures it does have a 10" fan blowing at it, but I now have the door half open too. I don't like that the light escapes, but it will just have to do for now.

I'm not 100% sure on the cloudy things, the stems of the crystals looks clear, but the round balls on top looks milky/cloudy. But I have no experience judging it.
Also can I go too far? Leave them too long and ruin them?


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally think that heat is your big problem and I would deal with that immediately. If you do not have a proper exhaust fan, you are not going to be able to control the heat. There are some things we can get around and some we cannot. Proper ventilation is one of those critical things--it is almost as important to your plant development as the light you use.. Not only is cool fresh air needed to help keep your space cool, but your plants require a continual source of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis. This takes a proper exhaust fan--some kind of centrifuge fan like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085GTELM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.
> 
> You can also get proper pH up and down on Amazon. I like the GH products and prefer the liquid pH adjusters. If you use lime in your soil mixture, it will help incredibly with the pH problems. You may find that you don't even have to pH your nutes solution. I think that I would be looking for nutes formulated for cannabis, too. A nutrient that is 2-2-4 is not the best N-P-K ratios for flowering plants. You need something a little higher in P. For instance GH Flora Nova Bloom is 2-8-7. You need something with the N-P-K ratios closer to that--more P, more K without adding more N.
> 
> But IMO, the heat and lack of proper ventilation is your biggest problem. You absolutely need to find some way to get some kind of decent exhaust fan in your space.



If I use lime until I get some proper PH- how much do I use?

Just before I put them into flowering I transplanted them to new soil I had mixed lots of 0-20-0 pellets into, so I think they have plenty of P , or perhaps thats long gone by now?

I did find a netshop that sold GH products and I placed an order from the 3 part GH nutrience and a ph- bottle. But got a mail from them that looked liked it had used google translate saying of the products I had ordered only the PH- was in stock. The grammar was so terrible I got a bad feeling about the shop. So I cancelled the order, they didn't have what I ordered anyway.

I'll check at the farmers shop on monday if they have anything close to 2-8-7


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 20, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Now about your pH; If your source water is at 8.0 then it is very likely that it has very little mineral in the water naturally. Distilled water is very high pH because pH stands for "potential Hydrogen", and in straight water (H2O) there is twice as much hydrogen as oxygen. However, because the hydrogen atom is small, adding other elements that are acidic, will quickly bring the pH back down. You have to test it individually with each grow location but if you are growing in soil or in a medium that has low pH, it will often offset the high pH in the water, either by counteracting the pH or by adding elements (present in the soil) back into the water to lower(nerf) its pH as it enters the soil/medium.
> 
> What you will need to do for the pH is take your growing medium without any plants or additional additives, and run enough water through it to create enough runoff to collect ffor testing the pH. This will tell you iff the soil/medium that you are using is going to "nerf" the pH of the water to acceptable levels without any additives. You may not need to use anything to lower the pH. If your soil pH was at 5.8 then it was already too low. Soil pH should be around 6.5 while 5.8 is right for hydroponics, and 6.0 is good for most soilless(depending on some other variables).
> 
> ...



I can go to my moms place to get water, its just 3-4 miles away and she is one of the lucky few who gets "ground" water. Water running through a mountain before reaching the resovoir, its PH 7 and its packed with minerals and oxygen. It taste better than expensive bottlewater. Its so fresh and "sparkly".

If you think that would do wonders I'll get water there. But I'll need to keep transporting alot weekly. will be kind of a drag, but if you think that would be best, I'll do it.
I picked the low PH soil since my water ph was so high. My though was they would even each other out. Maybe not?

Soil:







Gonna try with the door half open, with the door open and the 10" fan in the back (see first picture on 1st page) wouldn't that help alot, its alot cooler there today than before. I'll crank it up on full blast, I've been using it on speedsetting 2, I'll put it on 3, but then the leaves really dance and gets bent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

Having a fan blowing on them from an open door is just not enough.  You need to be extracting the old CO2 depleted air and bringing in fresh air.  When these really get into flowering odor will also be a problem if you do not get some kind of exhaust system set up.

IMO, it is a really bad idea to use soil that has any kind of nutrients already in it.  Cannabis is a high energy plant with very specific needs and it is best if WE give them what they need when they need it rather than depending on some nutrients time releasing correctly for proper growth.  What exactly was it?  I do not think I have ever seen any commercial soil with something like 0-20-0 added.  While you do want more P for flowering, that is awfully high for plants just starting flowering.  This is more of something we would use for a bloom booster--a lot of P.

Check one of the soil recipes--I believe most of them are in the Organic Section--and see how much lime it calls for.  I mix up batches of super soil that has about 12 ingredients in it.  Different soil mixtures may have differing amounts of lime in them, depending on what the other ingredients are. 

I would be a bit leery about a shop like that also.  Amazon is a great resource.  I buy virtually all of my nutes, pH up/down, calibrations fluids, etc, etc from Amazon. 

Why are you unable to use the water at your own home?


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Having a fan blowing on them from an open door is just not enough. You need to be extracting the old CO2 depleted air and bringing in fresh air. When these really get into flowering odor will also be a problem if you do not get some kind of exhaust system set up.
> 
> IMO, it is a really bad idea to use soil that has any kind of nutrients already in it. Cannabis is a high energy plant with very specific needs and it is best if WE give them what they need when they need it rather than depending on some nutrients time releasing correctly for proper growth. What exactly was it? I do not think I have ever seen any commercial soil with something like 0-20-0 added. While you do want more P for flowering, that is awfully high for plants just starting flowering. This is more of something we would use for a bloom booster--a lot of P.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for good info. Yeah odor is a problem already in the basement. Setting up ventilation where they are now is not easy, they are under groundlevel atm so I can't get a ventfan to pull the air outside.

I will build flowerboxes in the attic and there I can get proper ventilation. This was just a testrun anyway and I've done pretty much every mistake I could have done. I'm amazed they are still alive.

The soil did not have 0-20-0 premixed, I bought it at the farmers shop and mixed it into the soil, I also mixed perlite and some rough sawdust thingy with some nuts in it. The 0-20-0 thing I got was ment for potatos.
The values of my soil you can see in the picture above, its mg/L
The new ones I planted only have the soil you see above and perlite in it.

Is that soil bad? I live in a small place so my options are limited. I'm not ordering 200 pounds of soil and have it shipped here.

 Can I have some lime drops in the water for now? its too late to think about that for the old ones, I'll be cutting them down in a week or two. I need to give them water only for a little while since I've been feeding them until just days ago. So I don't want to cut them quite yet.

I am able to use my tapwater and have been so far. Earlier in the thread someone said since my water was ph 8 it probably had very little minerals in it aswell. So I figured I could get some of the mineral rich water from my moms place, also it has ph 7, and its UV threated only, no chemicals of any sort added. So I won't have to keep mixing things into the water to get it right..


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

Just one comment... depending on where you live, attics are not usually good places to grow. Almost everyone has heat issues in their attic.

Like I said, it might depend on where you live but if it gets over 80 and 90F like mine and most, stick with the basement.

Just IME


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2014)

I grew in my attic my very first grow. It was Winter so it worked but it would not have had it been any other season.  Get's way too hot up there.  jmo


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 21, 2014)

I had a grow room in my attic once. It was a constant nightmare.

Way too cold in the Winter and WAYYYYY too hot in the Summer. I even built a separate room in the attic and tore out the floors so it would be more like the living space below. Nothing seemed to ever work so I abandoned it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, attics are really problematic.  Cold in the winter--below freezing if you get below freezing temps and up to 120 or higher in the summer.  If you have hot summers, it can get even hotter.

Have you given any thought to taking the door off and getting one from The Restore Place or someplace like that, that you can put ventilation vents into?  You absolutely are going to have to do something for ventilation--proper ventilation can deal with both the heat and the odor.

Most of us do not like to use soil that is prenuted like that soil is.  What it feeds the plant is not what it needs in the strengths it needs it at the times it needs it.  I live in a really small place, too that has virtually no shopping.  I drive to "the big city", about 65 miles away to get my soil and many of the amendments--as you mentioned it is cost prohibitive to have it shipped.  This growing thing can be quite demanding--we need to make sacrifices if we want to grow--the cannabis is not going to change its demands just because it is inconvenient for us to get the proper supplies.  There are really good soil recipes in the organic section.  Just throwing products into your soil is not really a good idea.  I am thinking that the 0-20-0 was probably detrimental to the vegging phase of your plant as this much P is actually undesirable during veg.    

I must have missed the part about the 8.0 water and no minerals in it...there is really no reason to believe that is true.  I am a plumber and live in the mountains.  We often check water quality as much of the water is supplied by individual private wells, the rest by small community well systems.  I have never seen a correlation between higher pH and low ppms.  Did you check your pH with a high quality pH meter?  The little strips are not nearly accurate enough to really give you a good handle on what your pH really is.  It might be worth your time to get your tap water analyzed to see what exactly is in it.  If your mom's water is not treated at all, it must be a private well.  Many times that water has too many undissolved solids in it.  You may well be better off with your water.  Have you tested your moms water for what is in it?  

I feed my plants right up to the end.  IMO, cutting off nutes the last couple of weeks is counterproductive--it is like asking an athlete to run a marathon while doing a long fast.  We are asking the plant to put on weight and bulk up, but we take away its food?

Cannabis cultivation indoors is not a walk in the park--it has very specific needs and wants.  They must all be met.  This is about a 4 month process from seed to harvest and not meeting any one of the parameters for a dialed in grow space can greatly affect your yield.  It is sad to spend 4 months loving and babying your plants only to end up counting your harvest in grams.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 25, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just one comment... depending on where you live, attics are not usually good places to grow. Almost everyone has heat issues in their attic.
> 
> Like I said, it might depend on where you live but if it gets over 80 and 90F like mine and most, stick with the basement.
> 
> Just IME



I live North of the artic circle  Only reason for me to have them in the basement is not to waste the heat generated by the lights.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2014)

Excuse me while I remove my foot from my mouth. LMAO

Can't ask where but I'll bet it's beautiful where you live. I've been North of the circle once (I think) at Ft. Richardson, AK.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 25, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, attics are really problematic. Cold in the winter--below freezing if you get below freezing temps and up to 120 or higher in the summer. If you have hot summers, it can get even hotter.
> 
> Have you given any thought to taking the door off and getting one from The Restore Place or someplace like that, that you can put ventilation vents into? You absolutely are going to have to do something for ventilation--proper ventilation can deal with both the heat and the odor.
> 
> ...



About the 0-20-0 pellets. I did not have them in the soil during vegging. I transplanted the plants to new soil when I put them into flowering, reason I did that was I noticed the veg nuts I first used had 31 grams of salts per 100ml. So I freaked out and transplanted them to fresh soil. Thats when I put in the pellets.

I checked the water with liquid aquarium PH tester. its pretty accurate, much more accurate than strips. I don't have a digital PH meter. The water here is not added any chemicals, its only UV threated (light) there is no need to threat it as its naturally pure. I don't know about the minerals on my own water, but I know my mothers tapwater is full of minerals.

I've read that you should not feed nuts the last 2 weeks before harvest for several reasons. If you you feed til the end the buds will burn badly, give a stronger harsher taste and also can give headaches.
My testbuds have given me mild headaches, more like pressure in the head.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 25, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Excuse me while I remove my foot from my mouth. LMAO
> 
> Can't ask where but I'll bet it's beautiful where you live. I've been North of the circle once (I think) at Ft. Richardson, AK.



June - septerber is pretty nice, rest of the year, not so much. Here's august


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. 

Where I live, it's pretty nice from July 6th or 7th through July 21st or 22nd. Rest of the year, not so good. LMAO

I dated a girl from Iceland once and pictures of her home were just beautiful. She used to joke and say they got mixed up when they named the continents because Greenland is all ice and Iceland is all green. LOL

Very nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2014)

It is just kind of not good to put pellets that kind of break down when they want to into the soil, IMO.

What is the source of your water.  I am a plumber and I do not believe that there is any public source of water that is not treated--the DEQ has quite stringent rules and virtually ALL water has at least chlorine or chloramine added.  Alsaom like mentioned, your mom's water could have a lot of dissolved minerals in it if it is a private well.  It would be a good idea to get it tested.

I pretty much feed my plants up to the end.  A good cure will take care of any harshness.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 26, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It is just kind of not good to put pellets that kind of break down when they want to into the soil, IMO.
> 
> What is the source of your water. I am a plumber and I do not believe that there is any public source of water that is not treated--the DEQ has quite stringent rules and virtually ALL water has at least chlorine or chloramine added. Alsaom like mentioned, your mom's water could have a lot of dissolved minerals in it if it is a private well. It would be a good idea to get it tested.
> 
> I pretty much feed my plants up to the end. A good cure will take care of any harshness.



I have talked to the water department due to me running several fishtanks. And they say they use no chemicals what so ever, they only use UltraViolet light to treat it.

They have "locked" off some of the fresh water resovoirs occuring naturally as water run down the mountains and end up as small lakes. The cleanest and purest are used to supply water to the people. Normal people do not have access to the lakes used by the waterdepartment.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2014)

That sounds like it should be some real good water. I would ask them what the TDS value of the water is, as that will be important for you. If there is a lot of mineral content in the water, calcium is a very common mineral that disolves easily in water and can cause you problems iff it is high in your solution.


----------

